# I Have a Rescue Natal that Doesn't Know It.



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The Natal Rat Manual tells them they should have no fear, but shouldn't be handleable and should bite any flesh that comes near them. 

My little rescue girl didn't read that Manual. 

she LOVES to hop into my hand, and come out to climb on me.










































I just discovered last night that she enjoys sitting on my shoulder...she grooms and naps and sniffs the air. ;D









We have an old rescue mouse arriving tonight that I hope to introduce her to eventually, as I know Natals need friends.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh she is just too cute... and sweet for a Natal rat! Are you keeping her? Or rehoming her? 

Out of curiousity.... do they have the same nutritional needs as our ratty friends?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

ema-leigh said:


> Oh she is just too cute... and sweet for a Natal rat! Are you keeping her? Or rehoming her?
> 
> Out of curiousity.... do they have the same nutritional needs as our ratty friends?


I shall keep her, hence the addition of 2 year old Daisy mouse  

They can do very well on Mazuri with extra protein and extra veggies and fruits. They say they need a much higher protein diet, but everyone I have talked to who has natals say they do just fine with the same diet as the mice they are in with.

Its soo hard finding good information on this little fellows that hasn't too much to do with feeding them to snakes. LOL


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

Awwwwww!!!! <3 ^_^


----------

